# Senior Golden/chow Mix Male-Putnam County Shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Senior Golden/chow Mix Male-Putnam County A.C.-Florida*

Friends,

Thanks looking at and forwarding these pictures to your animal loving friends. To rescue one of these dogs, contact Putnam County Animal Control by Monday, July 28. Many will begin to be put to sleep on Tuesday, July 29. 

The shelter number is 386-329-0399 or 386-329-0396, or email at [email protected]. 

If you get the answering machine, please leave a message. Thanks for your efforts to help. - VG

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL534.html

4 Fabulous LABS in cages 15 and 19 – gorgeous Lab/Weimaraner mix in Cage 77 “Teeter”

2 very sweet bulldogs in 13 and 93 –

Maremma in Cage 90 –

3 Beautiful pups in cage 46 –

Sweetest baby face ever in cage 83



Cage 13 – MALE bulldog, very thin, very sweet, some skin issues 
Cage 14 – MALE lab mix, very young 
Cage 15 – Carly and Molly FEMALES, owner surrender, great w/ kids 
one young, one older





Cage 16 – FEMALE mix, frightened, owner surrender Cage 18 – MALE Chow/Shepherd mix, stray Cage 19 – Annabelle and Buttercup FEMALE purebred

English Labs, owner surrenders


Cage 46 – MALE beagle, hound mix puppy 
Cage 46 – FEMALE Black lab puppy 
Cage 46 – MALE terrier, small little guy

ADORABLE





Cage 46 – FEMALE bulldog, needs to be the 
*Cage 64 – FEMALE Golden Retriever / Chow *
Cage 67 – MALE Great Dane, Lab mix 
Cage 68 – FEMALE w personality, hound mix

Only dog, owner surrender mix, stray

Cage 68 – Scruff MALE lab mix, owner surrender 
Cage 69 – FEMALE mix, stray 
Cage 75 – FEMALE shepherd mix, just 4-mos. Old 
cage 76 – MALE Dachsunds, strays



Cage 77 – MALE hound mix, very young 
Cage 77 Teeter MALE lab mix 

Cage 80 – Smokey MALE ADORABLE lab mix 
Cage 80 Jake MALE Red Rottie mix, 4 yrs. Old, owner surrender

Owner surrender gorgeous coloring, owner surrender puppy, owner surrender





Cage 82 – MALE brindle puppy Cage 82 – MALE Doberman mix pup Cage 83 – gender not sent but LOOK AT THAT FACE, just a baby





Cage 83 – gender not sent, golden HUNGRY puppy 
Cage 86 – FEMALE hound mix, stray 

Cage 88 – FEMALE bulldog mix, sweet 
Cage 90 – FEMALE Maremma, stray


*FIRST PICTURE IS SENIOR GOLDEN RET. CHOW MIX
SECOND PICTURE IS GOLDEN COLORED PUPPY-HUNGRY!!!* 


Cage 93- FEMALE beautiful blue-eyed bulldog, very sweet, 
*Cage 94 – MALE Senior Retriever/Chow mix *
Cage 96 – FEMALE hound, stray

Very thin, some skin issues hard of hearing, sweet disposition



Cage 13 – MALE bulldog, very thin, very sweet, some skin issues Cage 14 – MALE lab mix, very young Cage 15 – Carly and Molly FEMALES, owner surrender, great w/ kids one young, one older





Cage 16 – FEMALE mix, frightened, owner surrender 
Cage 18 – MALE Chow/Shepherd mix, stray 
Cage 19 – Annabelle and Buttercup FEMALE purebred

English Labs, owner surrenders


Cage 46 – MALE beagle, hound mix puppy Cage 46 – FEMALE Black lab puppy Cage 46 – MALE terrier, small little guy

ADORABLE



Cage 46 – FEMALE bulldog, needs to be the 
Cage 64 – FEMALE Golden Retriever / Chow 
Cage 67 – MALE Great Dane, Lab mix 
Cage 68 – FEMALE w personality, hound mix

Only dog, owner surrender mix, stray



Cage 68 – Scruff MALE lab mix, owner surrender 
Cage 69 – FEMALE mix, stray 
Cage 75 – FEMALE shepherd mix, just 4-mos. Old 
cage 76 – MALE Dachsunds, strays





Cage 77 – MALE hound mix, very young Cage 77 Teeter MALE lab mix Cage 80 – Smokey MALE ADORABLE lab mix Cage 80 Jake MALE Red Rottie mix, 4 yrs. Old, owner surrender

Owner surrender gorgeous coloring, owner surrender puppy, owner surrender



Cage 82 – MALE brindle puppy 
Cage 82 – MALE Doberman mix pup 
Cage 83 – gender not sent but LOOK AT THAT FACE, just a baby





Cage 83 – gender not sent, golden HUNGRY puppy 
Cage 86 – FEMALE hound mix, stray 
Cage 88 – FEMALE bulldog mix, sweet 

Cage 90 – FEMALE Maremma, stray





Cage 93- FEMALE beautiful blue-eyed bulldog, very sweet, 
Cage 94 – MALE Senior Retriever/Chow mix Cage 96 – FEMALE hound, stray

Very thin, some skin issues hard of hearing, sweet disposition



GOLDEN COLOR PUPPY VERY HUNGRY CAGE 83
FEMALE GOLDEN RET. X CAGE 64
SENIOR GOLDEN RET./CHOW MALE CAGE 94
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL534.html


----------

